# Okay - so you were all right!



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

So, we've now been fostering Pommie for two weeks. During this time she has been back to the animal shelter to meet 2 lots of prospective owners, and both times rejected as their dogs didn't take to her.

Well, we couldn't stand the stress of it any longer so tomorrow she officially becomes the new addition to our family. It means the shelter loses us as foster carers, but they are pleased to rehome this gorgeous little pup. 

Actually, she's shows all the signs of ending up not so little if her paws and legs are anything to go by. She reminds me of Santa's Little Helper, from The Simpsons - or one of the hounds on a medieval tapestry. Her tail is unbelievably long.

I can now post her picture. Hope you like her!

Lesley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww she is so cute!!! We knew you would give in, now to check who won the sweep we had running lol


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It was only a matter of time - well done Pommie :lol: 
She's very pretty and I love her name. She does look like Santa's Little Helper, doesn't she!
Think you're gonna need a bigger motorhome when she's fully grown!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am so pleased,for you,for Pommie and for giving your story a fairy "Tail?" :: Ending. The better the day,the better the deed,and it s Sunday,magic.
You know now that ALL ornaments at low level will have to be moved,because when she grows into that TAIL!!,everything will be swept aside. Fair play to you,may you have many happy times together :wink: 
Jented.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Told you so 

Shes georgeous

A very lucky dog

Aldra


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

ahhhh I like the look of her, lucky you. Do you think she is Dobbie cross? She reminds me of a few I've had in.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Great news. she's landed on her paws. and what a babe :wink:


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

She is beautiful. Our boy has a long tail and big paws, but isn't very big so Pommie may not be......mind you, she is already very very tall!!
You are lucky to have her as she is you, enjoy x


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

~Yay!!!

I was right, haha told you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


She's gorgeous and no wonder you succumbed so soon, well done

Triffic!!!!


and it's not the size of the tail - just look at those paws!!!


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations on joining the FFC...."failed fosterers club". I am a proud member too.

She is gorgeous and has fallen on all four paws.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

She has a real look of hound about her - she's gorgeous - just the kind of dog I like, she's really lucky to have found you xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When you take them home the bond is made.

Right descision for both you and the dog

Dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Awww that's good news for the young lady. She does look quite big footed but she does not look like becoming a huge dog. Speaking of huge dogs, I met a Weimaraner called Macintosh, he weighed in at 45 kg, yes 45!

Good news Lesley!

Passport next?

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done LK and what a lovely dog she is, Alan.


----------

